# الصابون السائل للصغار



## ماهر ابو خلف (13 سبتمبر 2007)

رمضان كريم وكل عام والجميع بخير

ما الفرق بين الصابون العادي 
والصابون السائل للأطفال وشامبو بدون دموع 

لا إله إلا الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله​ 
عددا لا نهاية له


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لتصنيع الصابون نحتاج الى مادتين اساسيتين هما المواد الزيتية والمواد القلوية .
لتصنيع الصابون العادي يستخدم هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والصابون السائل او الشامبوهات يستخدم هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم اما شامبو بدون الدموع يتم معادلة المنتج بحيث تكون درجة الحموضة ما بين 5.5 الى 6.5 وقد يستخدم بعض القواعد الضعيفة بطرق مختلفة في صناعة الصابون او بعض المواد التي تسمى بالمنظفات


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكور والله

على هل معلومة ونتمتى المزيد من الآخرين والفائدة للجميع

كل عام والجميع بألف خير


----------



## شريف بحر (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ازاى اقيس نسبة الحموضة


----------



## fadiza17 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يارب بس ياريت تشرحلنا طريقة عمل شامبو الاطفال بدون دموع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## processtn (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم م رحمة الله إخواني الكرام أريد مساعدتكم في طريقة صناعة ماء الجفال ، ماء الجفال المعطر و ماء الجفال المنظف والمركز (50°)
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اهم جاجة المعادلة


----------



## احمد سعيد احمد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## مني حكايات (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​*


----------



## ابو د (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الفرق ما بين شامبو بدمو وبدون دموع 

شامبو بدموع يدخل فى تركيبة صوديوم لوريل اثير سلفات ( للكبار )

اما 

شامبو بدون دموع يدخل فى تركيبة ماغنسيوم لوريل اثير سلفات ( شامبو للاطفال )


----------



## ايهاب غازى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل احمد هلطم*

شكرا على مشاركتك المتميزة وياريت تذكر باقى المواد التى تستخدم فى شامبو الاطفال واهم حاجة المواد التى تعادل الماغنسيوم لوريل اثيرسلفات وشكرا


----------



## mjde (10 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا موضوع رائع بس ياريت تذكر مكونات صناعة الصابون للاطفال بالتفصيل مع جزيل التقدير لكم


----------



## wael_QWE (8 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

